# Lizards > General Geckos >  Gotta love Pieds!

## Kara

Yep!    :Wink:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Oh I love It I want 5

----------


## Laooda

That's CRAAAAZY!!!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think I could take that critter seriously. Looks like he fell into a bucket of white paint and licked himself partially clean.

And he looks too happy about it too....

LOL!

----------


## MeMe

oh woah! 

he is so cool and now I want one! 

he does look like a happy lil fellar!  :Very Happy:

----------


## WaRocker

That is so sic man!! wow what great color!!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Kristy

I had heard something about these!! Very nice, I like it.

----------


## tigerlily

That's WILD!!!  Is it the 23rd yet?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Nice but I won't get talk into getting one of those little evil creatures  :sploosh: ...............well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Corrupter

Nice!  Is it greener than normal, or just an optical illusion from the white contrasting it?

----------


## Patrick Long

aaaaaaahahahahahhahahaah

 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## panthercz

Holy crap that's cool!  :Cool:   Too bad it's a vicious tokay and not a sweet little crestie or leo.  :Wink:

----------


## Kara

Nah...so far he's been all bark & no bite.   :Smile:

----------


## NickMyers03

is this a new gene?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Nah...so far he's been all bark & no bite.


Wait until he meets me, you won't be able to say that anymore  :Wink:

----------


## cassandra

That thing is freakie... :Surprised:

----------


## bonheki

AWSOME!
Now thats cool!

----------


## pythontricker

I didnt even think that there was such a thing as piebald geckos!
I want all of them. :Very Happy:

----------


## Momma T

THATS AMAZING!!!!!!!!! :Good Job:  WOW!!!! Thats all I can say!!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Alice

Absolutely amazing!

----------


## frankykeno

That's wild, Kara!  Congrats to you and Kev!  What a crazy looking gecko.

----------


## rabernet

Whoa!!!!! Crazy cool! Can't wait to see him/her soon!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonWallace

You guys are really making me want to get a few more tokays.  :Good Job:

----------


## Schlyne

Awesome!

----------


## nwheat

Wow, now that is seriously cool!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## edie

That is a gorgeous little guy!  I love how whenever I see pictures of them they have their little mouths open

----------


## Holbeird

That thing looks amazing! I wonder if I can convince my wife to let me get a tokay now...

----------


## papaK

That is so cool looking.. i love all the tokay morphs.. makes me think about getting a few

----------


## rmune0750

*that's so sick!!!*

----------


## broadude

> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't think I could take that critter seriously. Looks like he fell into a bucket of white paint and licked himself partially clean.
> 
> And he looks too happy about it too....
> 
> LOL!


 :ROFL:   That is a good description!  :ROFL: 

and it's sooo beautifully unusual! :Good Job:

----------


## Louie1

That's an awesome gecko!! I may have to look into getting a few. I didn't realize tokays had so many different morphs and this one is just amazing!!!

----------


## gothkenny

They're cute until you put your finger by their mouth.  :Wink:

----------


## RoyalGuardian

WOAH!!!!  Dude that is Gnarly!

----------


## Louie1

I'm sure they could be tamed. Still would be awesome to have one of those. I don't think I would pay 3k+ for one.

----------

